# Cache La Poudre day use areas to be turned over to private company



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Which free day use area? Will it remain a free day use area? I have found the on the whole private contractors up the Poudre do a poor job on the bathrooms, tend to over short tempered and down right rude when asked civil questions, and seem to be the worst offenders of most of the campground rules.


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

As I understand it, all day use areas currently managed by USFS in the poudre canyon will be transferred to a private company, and a user fee will then apply.


----------



## dirtbag69 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sounds like a bad deal so far. 
Can anyone think of any benefits?


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

While they are at it, why not just transfer our National Park system to private companies.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Dejan Smaic said:


> While they are at it, why not just transfer our National Park system to private companies.


I think Donny Dump & Scott Pruitt are already on that!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

dirtbag69 said:


> Sounds like a bad deal so far.
> Can anyone think of any benefits?


Yeah, some politically-connected CEO will make tons of money!

This is your tax cuts at work.

-AH


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

The real question is their anything that can be done about it? It doesn't just effect boaters, it effects local families who bring their children up there on the weekend for a low cost good time.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

When are the meetings that discuss this. I and many local families will gladly show up at a meeting to express our opinions.


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

wack said:


> When are the meetings that discuss this. I and many local families will gladly show up at a meeting to express our opinions.


Thats a really good question. I was very careful to say I heard this from someone on the inside, and not to indicate I have had direct interaction with the meetings. As I understand it they were in house meetings with employees.

I would think a little pressure from the public (not just one lone lunatic) could result in more substantial information.

Canyon Lakes Ranger District
(970) 295-6700

That might be a good start for anyone interested.


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

I saw this on Facebook and I'm just copying my response here, and though it's relevant, there was a lot more excitement over there in FB land so keep that in mind as you read. 

I just got off the phone with the Forest Service Supervisor and this was not something she was aware of happening anytime in the near future. However, she told me things originate in all kinds of different departments within the FS and she promised she would do some investigating and get back to me with what she finds out. For the time being I would like to encourage everyone to take a breath and to not harass the Canyon Lakes people until we find out exactly what is going on, if this is really a scenario that has a chance of moving forward and if it is, that we use the public process that will happen before this could ever be implemented to voice our concerns. Thanks. I know it's damn near spring and we're all desperate to go boating but let's take that energy and put it towards training for the season or planning a mission or just take a trip to the PNW or SE where there is certainly paddling already going down.


----------

